# Milling Burly Maple



## gvwp (Aug 8, 2013)

Milled a couple nice burly Maple logs yesterday. Got a few nice blanks and a few pieces of burly lumber. The logs also had unusual heart wood grain and color. 

[attachment=29030]
[attachment=29029]
[attachment=29028]
[attachment=29027]
[attachment=29031]
[attachment=29032]


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 8, 2013)

Man I love the look of that heartwood. Is that sugar maple or red maple?


----------



## gvwp (Aug 8, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Man I love the look of that heartwood. Is that sugar maple or red maple?



Its Red Maple. Soft Maple. Beautiful heartwood in these logs. Never quite seen this type of heartwood in Maple. Nothing really out of the ordinary about where they grew. Along side a road in wet soil. Typical for soft Maple in this area. Not sure what caused the nice heartwood.


----------



## gvwp (Aug 23, 2013)

mja979 said:


> gvwp said:
> 
> 
> > Milled a couple nice burly Maple logs yesterday. Got a few nice blanks and a few pieces of burly lumber. The logs also had unusual heart wood grain and color.
> ...



A is listed on Ebay as a set of four. Here is the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FOUR-MAPLE-FIGURED-BOWL-BLANKS-TURNING-BLOCKS-LUMBER-WOOD-LATHE-6-X-6-X-3-A-/380694351328?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a326cde0

I will check on the burl pieces. I think they may have been sold already. Thanks.

David


----------

